# Carbon Fiber Vinyl



## Brentn2011 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just bought my 2013 Chevy Cruze about 3 weeks ago so Iv only done a couple small things to it like my bow ties and LED interior lights, so I decided to do some carbon fiber vinyl on the dash. Here are some pics but I have a question about my steering wheel, I'm trying to take the silver plastic off to wrap it. Iv searched on here for days and can't find it. If you can give me the link or just tell me I'd really appreciate it. Thanks and let me know what you think!


----------



## Brentn2011 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't figure out how to post pics with it :/


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Brentn2011 said:


> but I have a question about my steering wheel, I'm trying to take the silver plastic off to wrap it. Iv searched on here for days and can't find it.


GM Cruze Leather Steering Wheel technical guide


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/10776-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html

Read through this thread. You should in theory be ok with not disconnecting the battery, and just having the airbag hang down, since the trim pieces just pull right off. But in terms of accountability, I cannot tell you to try and do it that way, so just follow the instructions until you get to un-bolting it to the steering column. Just disconnect the wiring from the audio/cruise control, grab it, and pull it directly out. The pins go into a rubber hole, so it will take some effort to slide it out, then just use a 6pt torx bit to remove the control pieces so you can freely wrap it.


----------



## Brentn2011 (Sep 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/10776-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html
> 
> Read through this thread. You should in theory be ok with not disconnecting the battery, and just having the airbag hang down, since the trim pieces just pull right off. But in terms of accountability, I cannot tell you to try and do it that way, so just follow the instructions until you get to un-bolting it to the steering column. Just disconnect the wiring from the audio/cruise control, grab it, and pull it directly out. The pins go into a rubber hole, so it will take some effort to slide it out, then just use a 6pt torx bit to remove the control pieces so you can freely wrap it.


Awesome!! Thank y'all so much!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Brentn2011 said:


> Awesome!! Thank y'all so much!!


Anytime! Don't hesitate to ask, someone on this forum will know the answer.


----------

